# jTable sortieren funkt nicht, wenn die Spalte verschoben wird



## ch2009 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

ich verwende Java 1.4 und habe hier ein Beispiel für eine sortierbare Tabelle.

Diese funktioniert aber nicht richtig, sobald eine Spalte per Mausklick verschoben wird.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Component;
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Collections;
import java.util.Comparator;
import java.util.Iterator;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.Vector;
import java.util.regex.Matcher;
import java.util.regex.Pattern;

import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.SwingConstants;
import javax.swing.UIManager;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableCellRenderer;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel;
import javax.swing.table.JTableHeader;

//import com.sun.java.swing.plaf.motif.MotifGraphicsUtils;

public class JTableExample extends JFrame {




   private JTable table;

   private JPanel filterPanel;

   private JTextField txtFilter;

   private JButton btnFilter, btnShowAll;

   private FooTableModel model, filteredModel;

   private boolean filteredModelInUse;

   //private final ImageIcon UP_ICON = new ImageIcon(MotifGraphicsUtils.class
   //        .getResource("icons/ScrollUpArrow.gif"));

   //private ImageIcon DOWN_ICON = new ImageIcon(MotifGraphicsUtils.class
   //        .getResource("icons/ScrollDownArrow.gif"));

   public JTableExample() {
       super("JTableExample");
       setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

       Object[][] rowData = { { "1", "a", "c" }, { "2", "b", "b" },
               { "3", "f", "r" }, { "4", "q", "a" }, { "5", "w", "z" },
               { "6", "c", "a" }, { "7", "a", "q" } };

       final Object[] columnHeaders = { "ID", "Header1", "Header2" };

       model = new FooTableModel(rowData, columnHeaders);
       table = new JTable(model);

       table.getTableHeader().setDefaultRenderer(
               new DefaultTableCellRenderer() {

                   public Component getTableCellRendererComponent(
                           JTable table, Object value, boolean isSelected,
                           boolean hasFocus, int row, int column) {

                       JTableHeader header = table.getTableHeader();
                       setForeground(header.getForeground());
                       setBackground(header.getBackground());
                       setFont(header.getFont());

                       setText(value == null ? "" : value.toString());
                       setBorder(UIManager.getBorder("TableHeader.cellBorder"));
                       setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
                       setHorizontalTextPosition(SwingConstants.LEFT);
/**
                       if (model.sortColumnDesc[column]) {
                           setIcon(UP_ICON);
                       } else {
                           setIcon(DOWN_ICON);
                       }
*/
                       return this;
                   }
               });

       table.getTableHeader().addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
           public void mousePressed(MouseEvent evt) {
               model.sortByColumn(table.columnAtPoint(evt.getPoint()));
           }
       });

       filterPanel = new JPanel(new BorderLayout());
       txtFilter = new JTextField();
       btnFilter = new JButton("filter");
       btnFilter.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
           public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
               String filterRegex = txtFilter.getText();
               Pattern pattern = Pattern.compile(filterRegex);
               int i = 0;

               List filteredItems = new ArrayList();

               for (Iterator iter = model.getDataVector().iterator(); iter
                       .hasNext(); i++) {
                   Vector v = (Vector) iter.next();
                   String str = (String) v.get(1); // Nur zweite Spalte Filtern
                   Matcher m = pattern.matcher(str);

                   if (m.find()) {
                       filteredItems.add(v);
                   }
               }

               int size = filteredItems.size();
               if (size == model.getRowCount()) {
                   filteredModelInUse = false;
               } else {
                   filteredModelInUse = true;
                   Object[][] rowData = new Object[size][columnHeaders.length];

                   int j = 0;
                   for (Iterator iter = filteredItems.iterator(); iter
                           .hasNext(); j++) {
                       Vector element = (Vector) iter.next();
                       rowData[j] = element.toArray();
                   }

                   filteredModel = new FooTableModel(rowData, columnHeaders);
                   table.setModel(filteredModel);
                   table.updateUI();
               }
           }
       });

       btnShowAll = new JButton("Zeige alles");
       btnShowAll.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
           public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
               table.setModel(model);
               filteredModelInUse = false;
           }
       });

       filterPanel.add(btnShowAll, BorderLayout.WEST);
       filterPanel.add(txtFilter, BorderLayout.CENTER);
       filterPanel.add(btnFilter, BorderLayout.EAST);

       Container c = getContentPane();
       c.add(new JScrollPane(table), BorderLayout.CENTER);
       c.add(filterPanel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);

       pack();
       setVisible(true);
   }

   public static void main(String[] args) {
       new JTableExample();
   }

   public boolean isFilteredModelVisible() {
       return filteredModelInUse;
   }

   class FooTableModel extends DefaultTableModel {

       private boolean[] sortColumnDesc;

       private int currentSortColumn = 0;

       private Comparator comparator = new Comparator() {
           public int compare(Object o1, Object o2) {
               Vector v1 = (Vector) o1;
               Vector v2 = (Vector) o2;

               int size1 = v1.size();
               if (currentSortColumn >= size1)
                   throw new IllegalArgumentException("max column idx: "
                           + size1);

               Comparable c1 = (Comparable) v1.get(currentSortColumn);
               Comparable c2 = (Comparable) v2.get(currentSortColumn);

               int cmp = c1.compareTo(c2);

               if (sortColumnDesc[currentSortColumn]) {
                   cmp *= -1;
               }

               return cmp;
           }
       };

       public FooTableModel(Object[][] rowData, Object[] headers) {
           super(rowData, headers);
           sortColumnDesc = new boolean[headers.length];
       }

       public void sortByColumn(final int clm) {
           if (clm == 0) // erste Spalte nicht Sortieren...
               return;

           currentSortColumn = clm;

           Vector v = null;
           if (JTableExample.this.isFilteredModelVisible()) {
               v = JTableExample.this.filteredModel.dataVector;
           } else {
               v = JTableExample.this.model.dataVector;
           }

           Collections.sort(v, comparator);
           model.sortColumnDesc[clm] ^= true;
       }
   }
}
```


----------



## lernen.2007 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

von Code konnte nicht rausbekommen woran es liegt.

Empfehlung meinerseits:

Falls du die Möglichkeit hast auf JAVA 1.6 umzusteigen, dann brauchst du das ganze Code fürs Sortieren nicht, weil so ein Tool in Java 1.6 vorhanden ist. Wenn du diese Möglichkeit nicht hast, dann kannst du dir die JAR File JXTable runterladen. Du musst dann nur die Spalten Typen(String, Integer, Double etc.) eingeben. 

Interessante Links dazu:
http://www.tutego.com/blog/javainsel/2006/01/insel-automatisches-sortieren.html


----------



## ch2009 (29. Oktober 2007)

erkan erpolat hat gesagt.:


> Empfehlung meinerseits: ...
> 
> JXTable runterladen.



Hallo Erkan,

so einfach ist das leider nicht. 
SwingX.jar wurde mit JDK1.5 erzeugt. => java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0) 

Ich benötige aber unbedingt ein mit Java1.4 kompatibles .jar-File.

Grüße,
Christian


----------

